# The Witcher: Epischer Trailer stimmt euch auf Staffel 2 ein



## Karangor (3. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher: Epischer Trailer stimmt euch auf Staffel 2 ein* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## ChrissKrass0815 (3. Oktober 2021)

Und noch solange hin… schau ich mir die erste Staffel nochmal an


----------



## derneuemann (4. Oktober 2021)

ChrissKrass0815 schrieb:


> Und noch solange hin… schau ich mir die erste Staffel nochmal an


Hab ich schon.....und jetzt


----------



## ChrissKrass0815 (8. Oktober 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> jetzt



Was du machst kann ich dir nicht sagen 😂


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Oktober 2021)

Bin mal gespannt, wie es nun weitergehen wird mit Ciri und Geralt.


----------

